# So, What are you Craving?...and will you have it?



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I get tons of cravings for all the wrong foods. We Italians call it a "woolie" (sp) for something good. 
*Right now, I could go for:*
A warm brownie sundae; vanilla ice cream, with both caramel and hot fudge toppings, real whipped cream and nuts.

_I guess I'll get myself a bowl of Special K instead._


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Chocolate cake in a cup, & yes I made/had it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Guess we were both craving chocolate.  I just had a small bowl of the new Special K with the dark chocolate chunks in it.  It's not bad...though the brownie (or your cake) sounds better.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> I get tons of cravings for all the wrong foods. We Italians call it a "woolie" (sp) for something good.
> *Right now, I could go for:*
> A warm brownie sundae; vanilla ice cream, with both caramel and hot fudge toppings, real whipped cream and nuts.
> _I guess I'll get myself a bowl of Special K instead._


Strange that you should mention it because since Lent is over I should be eating all kinds of junk... to make up for lost time!  But can not get back into ANY junk... weird... candy, cookies, sweets... nothing appeals to me... 
The only thing that kinda appeals to me is salty snacks... and not many of them... I ate a couple of Cheetos the other day, and a few Funyuns another day... but all of my Easter candy is still sitting on the kitchen counter...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Strange that you should mention it because since Lent is over I should be eating all kinds of junk... to make up for lost time!  But can not get back into ANY junk... weird... candy, cookies, sweets... nothing appeals to me...
> The only thing that kinda appeals to me is salty snacks... and not many of them... I ate a couple of Cheetos the other day, and a few Funyuns another day... but all of my Easter candy is still sitting on the kitchen counter...


Are you trying to tell us that you are not feeling well? 

I ate the salty and sweet things I craved in the store.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Are you trying to tell us that you are not feeling well?
> 
> I ate the salty and sweet things I craved in the store.


Maaaaay...BEEEEEEE....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm craving Chinese.  I will probably get it tomorrow on my way home from work.  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

BIG hot fudge sundae, lots of sauce, lots of whipped cream, lots of nuts - forget the ice cream!    Only place to get one is difficult for me right now, so I am saving it as a special treat!

Thanks for reminding me intinst, I can make a gluten free chocolate cake in a cup - think maybe today.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been craving blueberry pancakes for a while now, but I am actually too lazy to make them.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*How bad is this?*
Last week at work, I said to my boss: I am craving a salami and cheese sandwich, with mustard in American bread, squished. (Ya gotta squish it).

Not thinking anything of it...I go back to my task at hand. About 10 minutes later...my boss blurts; "boy that sure does sound good."
_Next thing you know_ he hands me a 20 and I come back with a loaf of American, 1/3 lb salami, 1/3 pound cheese and a small mustard.

I made us each a sandwich and put the rest in the fridge for him to either have more the next day or to take home.

HE TOLD ME THAT I AM DANGEROUS. I am such an enabler.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think I am going to have to make a Burger and Fries for dinner.  I have been craving the taste of an old-fashioned hamburger and French Fries and there is nothing like homemade!  I think a trip to the grocery store is in store for me today!!

I don't eat red meat very often and this will be the event of the week.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Fruit Pastilles ice pop and yes, yes I will have it    Then I shall happily munch on ice cubes until the kids go to bed when I will over dose on spicy salsa dip.  Good times.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

An hour-long soak in the tub, and yes, I probably will but not until tonight after DD is in bed.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> *How bad is this?*
> Last week at work, I said to my boss: I am craving a salami and cheese sandwich, with mustard in American bread, squished. (Ya gotta squish it).
> 
> Not thinking anything of it...I go back to my task at hand. About 10 minutes later...my boss blurts; "boy that sure does sound good."
> ...


hmmmm.... I have some salami in the fridge right now... maybe I should eat the sandwich on the way to the store to get my noodles from Brendan's thread...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Pancakes...I've been jonesing for some pancakes for several days, but am resisting hard...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I am craving my box of organic truffles I have in the fridge. And yes, I will attack it shortly. I have no will power, and I'm an instant gratification type of girl.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

Thai!! Cold spring rolls and some green curry concoction... 

alas, I am going for japanese instead.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I just ate at Pancho's Mex Restaurant w/ my sis:
Burrito
Enchilada
Chile Relleno

Satisfied today's cravings.  I will have to be good tomorrow.  I already blew it today; and tonight it's ravioli.

Monday:  The famous diet I start every Monday.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I made the hamburger and french fries, ah bliss!!  I am going to have to be on my P's & Q's and get right back on track for watching my food intake, need the scale to continue on it's downward trek.  (About 13 lbs so far)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I made the hamburger and french fries, ah bliss!! I am going to have to be on my P's & Q's and get right back on track for watching my food intake, need the scale to continue on it's downward trek. (About 13 lbs so far)


Congrats on the 13 lbs, I know how hard that is!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

B-Kay:
13 pounds!!  I'd settle for 3.  What is your secret?  Just cutting back?...do tell.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> I just ate at Pancho's Mex Restaurant w/ my sis:
> Burrito
> Enchilada
> Chile Relleno
> ...


I LOVE Pancho's wanted it really bad last Saturday evening and GPS lead us to one that was closed down in San Antonio...  So Sunday lunch... Yep you got it went to Pancho's near our house.  I love their flautas! Mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Right now; I'm craving peppermint stick ice cream.  The pink one with all the candy chunks in it.  

I will not be having it.

If I ever, ever ate everything I crave; I would be a very large, artery clogged, unhealthy woman.  Carbs are my killer.  Italian Bread is my biggest weakness.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you intinst & sjc, I don't have any plan that I'm following, I am a Diabetic and I am trying to watch my carbs and the calories in the foods that I eat.  I have also begun to be more mobile and am trying to get a walk in everyday.  I have started to wear a pedometer and my goal is to consistently reach at least 10,000 steps which isn't easy when I basically sit at a desk all day.  I will see my Dr. sometime this week and hopefully my blood sugar will be better controlled.  Keep your fingers crossed.

By the way the fries I ate today were baked in the oven, so I tried to keep the calories down a bit.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

B Kay
I wish I had your strength, stamina and willpower.  I am reading that 12 days fitness book and the one point the author keeps stressing is: Just plain walking, flat surface...mid pace stride; burns more fat (especially belly fat) than all the over the top sweat til you drop exercises.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I craved choc ice cream w/ carmel all over it.  i had it.  It was good


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations BK!  Hang in there and you will make it all gooder  

I love to walk and am going crazy not being able to, but one of these days


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

had a strong coffee and now I'm craving a cigarette... but I don't smoke (anymore)


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I crave a fat burger with some fries...Another month.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Toronto_LV said:


> had a strong coffee and now I'm craving a cigarette... but I don't smoke (anymore)


Stop by this thread and lend your support and gain some support.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19421.msg430623.html#msg430623
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm craving M & M's 

...but I promised I'd be good today.  So I'm not getting them.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Haagen-Dazs Limited Edition bananas foster ice cream and, yes, I am eating it for breakfast (fruit and dairy, a good breakfast, right?)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

crebel said:


> Haagen-Dazs Limited Edition bananas foster ice cream and, yes, I am eating it for breakfast (fruit and dairy, a good breakfast, right?)


I like the way you think!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

CRAVING:  Roast and Potatoes smothered in brown gravy

HAVING:  Boneless, Skinless Chicken, Green Beans, Corn and a Sweet Potato.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Craving a double chocolate cheesecake Blizzard with cherries.

Having: Slim Jim stick and cheese... ahhhhgghhhhh!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been craving Asian Sesame Chicken salad with apple chips from Panera all day, so I just got back from my 1 hour 15 minute round trip drive to pick one up.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> CRAVING: Roast and Potatoes smothered in brown gravy
> 
> HAVING: Boneless, Skinless Chicken, Green Beans, Corn and a Sweet Potato.


Sounds MUCH healthier SJC!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Healthier...but so LESS DELISH!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Does craving have to make reference to food? Please bear with me as I'm not a native English speaker. 

If it only applies to food: Cinnamon Bun Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream, and no, I won't have it (just lost 8 pounds, and would love not to put them back on   ). I am however having one shortbread cookie  

If it applies to other than food: I'm craving an iPad and have no idea how long I'll be able to resist the call of a new toy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> Healthier...but so LESS DELISH!!


But you will sleep so much better with HEALTHY in your body!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> Haagen-Dazs Limited Edition bananas foster ice cream and, yes, I am eating it for breakfast (fruit and dairy, a good breakfast, right?)


Of course. Especially if you put it in a waffle cone, then you can add grains to the list.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've been craving Asian Sesame Chicken salad with apple chips from Panera all day, so I just got back from my 1 hour 15 minute round trip drive to pick one up.


<sigh> I've been craving their chicken salad sandwich on sesame semolina for months now... it's been discontinued... and they one they introduced to take its place is inferior.  (I used to have it about once a week, it was that good.)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Neo said:


> Does craving have to make reference to food? Please bear with me as I'm not a native English speaker.
> 
> If it only applies to food: Cinnamon Bun Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream, and no, I won't have it (just lost 8 pounds, and would love not to put them back on  ). I am however having one shortbread cookie
> 
> If it applies to other than food: I'm craving an iPad and have no idea how long I'll be able to resist the call of a new toy


Doesn't have to be food. 
Wonderful choice...I'll crave it too.

Right now though, I feel like a Seinfeld Big Salad. Too late; it's 11:36 p.m.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I am craving caramel corn.  Just so happens that my husband brought home a big package of Popcornopolis popcorn in assorted flavors from Costco the the other day, so I am indulging in the zebra chocolate popcorn right now.  The zebra chocolate variety of popcorn is caramel corn coated in stripes of dark and white chocolate. Yum!


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been eating oatmeal every day for breakfast at work...and today I am craving ANYTHING except oatmeal... the thought of eating it makes me want to hide. 

I guess this is why it's better to eat a variety of things, haha.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Craving a cherry flip turnover dipped in chocolate glaze... mmmmmmmm!
Nope, I won't have it because I don't even know where to go and find one.  I'll have something a bit tamer, like a deviled egg or maybe a shrimp salad...


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I am craving an m&m McFlurry - I don't know where that one came from because I haven't had one in a few years...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone else dream of food?  I dream of these delicious elaborate meals and I wake up feeling disappointed and with a gnaw in my stomach!!  What gives?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> I am craving caramel corn. Just so happens that my husband brought home a big package of Popcornopolis popcorn in assorted flavors from Costco the the other day, so I am indulging in the zebra chocolate popcorn right now. The zebra chocolate variety of popcorn is caramel corn coated in stripes of dark and white chocolate. Yum!


Oh my gosh, that sounds heavenly!! I am officially craving that!
I'm gonna have to find out if it's peanut allergy friendly!

Before reading this thread, I was craving Fajitas. Yummy beef Fajitas with rice, beans, sour cream, avocado slices, pico, cheese and some lettuce all wrapped up in a yummy warm tortilla. But, since I don't have the energy to start up the grill, I guess I'll just keep eating my salad! (and dream of that yummy popcorn too!)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

sjc said:


> Does anyone else dream of food? I dream of these delicious elaborate meals and I wake up feeling disappointed and with a gnaw in my stomach!! What gives?


That's so funny. I have the exact opposite reaction. When I dream about food, it usually upsets my stomach so much when I think about it after I wake up that I can't eat them for a year or so. It happened with McDonald's and Dairy Queen's soft serve ice cream in a cone and those Babybel cheeses. I still can't touch the cheeses, and it's been close to five years. *shudder*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Craving a cherry flip turnover dipped in chocolate glaze... mmmmmmmm!
> Nope, I won't have it because I don't even know where to go and find one. I'll have something a bit tamer, like a deviled egg or maybe a shrimp salad...


WHAT is a cherry flip.... thingy?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been craaaving cheetos lately. But I am trying to resist buying a big bag of them because, well, then I'll eat them all! I tried to substitute a small bag of cheddar sunchips, but it did not do the trick. Eventually I might just have to give in.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

chelzaya said:


> I have been craaaving cheetos lately. But I am trying to resist buying a big bag of them because, well, then I'll eat them all! I tried to substitute a small bag of cheddar sunchips, but it did not do the trick. Eventually I might just have to give in.


Walmart... (yea, I know, I don't really like Walmart either....  ) has the big 2.99 bag on sale for 2 for $4 and a coupon on the rack $1 off of 2 bags! That makes 'em ... like 1.50 a bag instead of 2.98!  I'm , just sayin'.... go ahead... get the Cheetos... it's like your duty to go save sum money!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Why not just get a small bag of Cheetos?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I mostly rely on the dorm cafe (I'm in college) and sometimes they have small bags of cheetos and sometimes they do not. Recently, they have not! Wow, that is really cheap for a big bag though. I might drive over to walmart and get a bag for the 7-hour drive home next week...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm craving a "Blendini" from Rita's (vanilla ice and chocolate custard and Oreos), but it will have to wait until tomorrow, as I didn't feel like walking up there in the rain this evening.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I'm craving a "Blendini" from Rita's (vanilla ice and chocolate custard and Oreos), but it will have to wait until tomorrow, as I didn't feel like walking up there in the rain this evening.


I have never been to Rita's, but that looks REALLY good.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I'm craving a "Blendini" from Rita's (vanilla ice and chocolate custard and Oreos), but it will have to wait until tomorrow, as I didn't feel like walking up there in the rain this evening.


Nog, you have a place that you can WALK to to get those... I think I would lose weight walking, just so I could enjoy one!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Nog, you have a place that you can WALK to to get those... I think I would lose weight walking, just so I could enjoy one!


Yep...it's about 2 blocks away. I usually only go once a week in the warm weather, usually to reward myself for doing something such as mowing the lawn.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am craving a carne asada plate from Rosarita's in Lakeside, California...or any really good baja style taco shop food! 

Will I get it...no, not unless I make it myself. Being in Japan makes it hard to get real authentic Mexican food. We do have a Mexican food place here, but the chicken tortilla soup has Asian chilies in it and it just doesn't taste right.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> I am craving a carne asada plate from Rosarita's in Lakeside, California...or any really good baja style taco shop food!
> 
> Will I get it...no, not unless I make it myself. Being in Japan makes it hard to get real authentic Mexican food. We do have a Mexican food place here, but the chicken tortilla soup has Asian chilies in it and it just doesn't taste right.


The one thing a truly miss is really good mexican food.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Starbucks venti Cinnamon Dolce latte!  I purchase the syrup at Starbucks so I can recreate it at home with my Breville espresso machine.  YUM!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Jeff said:


> http://www.mexicolindo.co.jp/


Oh that looks like they might actually be good! I wish they had one here.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Starbucks venti Cinnamon Dolce latte! I purchase the syrup at Starbucks so I can recreate it at home with my Breville espresso machine. YUM!


YUM!! I love those!!! And the Peppermint Mocha latte too... its like mint chocolate chip icecream in a cup!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooohh...  does anyone else remember their Mocha Valencia?  Sooo good, but discontinued...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Leeeemon-aaaades... Girl Scout cookies....   I will NOT be having them... see thump thread...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I still have one box, want me to mail them back to you?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I still have one box, want me to mail them back to you?


Thanks Susan....  But I am hitting the "Cookie Pantry" tomorrow... if there are any left I will buy the Lemonades and Caramel Delights.... AND *hide* them! Our troop will make 1.50 off each box, instead of the .56 we normally get... it is to clear out the pantry.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Yep...it's about 2 blocks away. I usually only go once a week in the warm weather, usually to reward myself for doing something such as mowing the lawn. Smiley


Wow...that is dangerous; better you than me. I'd be walking like I was in a marathon; daily. The walk certainly wouldn't compensate for the calories. They look both scrumptious and refreshing.

Is Rita's a chain? I've never heard of it.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

yum... Carmel delights!  I could so go for some of them!  But, I limited myself this year to only one box.. bought 4 boxes for my husband of peanut butter ones, 4 boxes of the kids favorite, and some thin mints.. and only one box of the caramel delights! I'm seriously regretting that decision right now!!  My sister works for the girl scouts in Clearlake....Now I'm gonna have to call and see if they've got any left.  Last year she passed out extras at easter.  Hmmm, wonder where my easter cookies are this year HEY SIS!!! HAHA

I'm actually craving a nice big banana split right now... with vanilla ice cream, bananas, strawberry syrup, coolwhip, and some chocolate!  but, the only thing I have here at the house in that list is the banana and I already ate it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> yum... Carmel delights! I could so go for some of them! But, I limited myself this year to only one box.. bought 4 boxes for my husband of peanut butter ones, 4 boxes of the kids favorite, and some thin mints.. and only one box of the caramel delights! I'm seriously regretting that decision right now!! My sister works for the girl scouts in Clearlake....Now I'm gonna have to call and see if they've got any left. Last year she passed out extras at easter. Hmmm, wonder where my easter cookies are this year HEY SIS!!! HAHA
> 
> I'm actually craving a nice big banana split right now... with vanilla ice cream, bananas, strawberry syrup, coolwhip, and some chocolate! but, the only thing I have here at the house in that list is the banana and I already ate it!


Did ya read my THUMP?  I forgot you are a Texan too! I used to work in Clearlake!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Leeeemon-aaaades... Girl Scout cookies....   I will NOT be having them... see thump thread...


Awwwww, man, I forgot about thoes! I missed out this year. Hmm, I think I will go see if I can track down a box or two here on the island...


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Did ya read my THUMP?  I forgot you are a Texan too! I used to work in Clearlake!


I just have to say it here too... Oh.My.God! Oh no he didn't!!!

My sister has been working at the office/store (which is it?) in Clearlake for ever it seems. I won't quote a year, cause I know I'd be wrong! HAHA.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

craving a HUGE stack of buttermilk pancakes with syrup...

will i have it? No, haha. Can't make them and don't have time to go out.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Chocolate.

And no, I won't, because if I open a package of anything containing chocolate right now I'll probably eat the whole thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have thin mints in my freezer. . . .also many boxes of samoas. . . . they're DH's favorite and he's very good about saving them for special occasions.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Chocolate.
> 
> And no, I won't, because if I open a package of anything containing chocolate right now I'll probably eat the whole thing.


Which is precisely why I don't keep things like that in the house (especially since the doc wants me to watch my sugar intake now).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have thin mints in my freezer. . . .also many boxes of samoas. . . . they're DH's favorite and he's very good about saving them for special occasions.


You just had to post that, didn't you. Samoas are _my_ favorites. And they're ALL GONE. <sniff>

<wondering whether I could break in at Ann's house at 3 a.m. unnoticed and raid the freezer...>


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Which is precisely why I don't keep things like that in the house (especially since the doc wants me to watch my sugar intake now).


How sensible of you. 

Maybe someday I'll get to that point... I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> How sensible of you.
> 
> Maybe someday I'll get to that point... I'm not holding my breath.


I don't think I could do it any more, but there was a time when I could go through an entire package of Oreos in about an hour, as long as I had a quart or so of milk to go with it.  Eventually I taught myself to just not buy things like that any more, and now that I need to watch the sugar levels, I don't even give in once every month or two (so far).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I did ok with just not buying that stuff very often before DD came along...  but with a Kiddo in the house, cookies and the like are inevitable.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I still want my hot fudge sundae, but don't know if/when I'll ever get it!    The doctor says I deserve it, but the DH says nope, hrumph


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I still want my hot fudge sundae, but don't know if/when I'll ever get it!  The doctor says I deserve it, but the DH says nope, hrumph


Wish I could think of some way to ship you one in a plain, unmarked package.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I still want my hot fudge sundae, but don't know if/when I'll ever get it!  *The doctor says I deserve it,* but the DH says nope, hrumph


I personally think that you should always listen to your Doctor...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Wish I could think of some way to ship you one in a plain, unmarked package.


There's always this...
http://www.malibuwholesale.com/Kitchenware/Accessories/Freeze-Dried-Ice-Cream-p7154148.html


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm craving a nice juicy steak medium rare. NOT having it. Having hot soup instead; it's freezing out. NE weather


Spoiler



sucks


.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

sjc said:


> it's freezing out. NE weather
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm sooo with you on that one!!!!!!!!!

Craving a pulled pork sandwich with sweet potato fries. Not having it though


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm with Dona on the hot fudge Sunday( one of my favorite desserts)..... it's not happening today. The Dairy Queen is 10 miles down the road.... another day! 
  Brenda J.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Craving a pulled pork sandwich with sweet potato fries. Not having it though


MMMmmmmmmmmmm....pulled pork. I can't remember the last time. I WILL be getting one over the coming weekend now!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

sjc said:


> MMMmmmmmmmmmm....pulled pork. I can't remember the last time. I WILL be getting one over the coming weekend now!!


Unfortunately I CAN remember the last time  - so does my behind ! BUT I think I'll need one soon too, the cereal tonight just didn't cut it ...


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

Thai food... specifically, green curry chicken... mmmm

but I won't have it because it's much too late to eat


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Dell Dixie Dill Pickles  soon


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I'm craving for some ice cream... I think I'll go take a look in the frige and see what we got...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I crave a warm and fluffy cheese croissant, and no, I won't have for a while. I had a heavy carb day today. Not allowing myself another for a week.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

keeping with pickles... fried pickles!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I love fried pickles. Yum!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm craving anything sweet to eat. I must be bored.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am a very bad girl.  I just ate a rather large (hangs head in shame) piece of pepperoni.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Fried pickles I've never heard of that...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My sister and I went to lunch at BW3 a couple of weeks ago and they had an appetizer of fried pickles.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Somebody else's cooking.      No.
deb


----------



## bookoffers (Mar 2, 2010)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Fried pickles I've never heard of that...


Want to make one? Here's the ingredients and instructions:


```
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/deep-fried-pickles-recipe/index.html
```


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Chocolate dipped pretzels:  but I won't get them.  
I ate way too much yesterday; my son's college graduation...didn't do such a bad job polishing off the leftovers today either.  
GUILTY AS CHARGED.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

That sounds good, but I want one of those new Musketeer sticks.  Boy, those things are good!  And not too very many calories.... of course you can only have two....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

A quart of Blue Bell Dutch chocolate ice cream.  Will I have it?  No


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

A banana split but it won't happen.  I don't even know of anyplace around here to get one.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

Craving curry pad thai.... from the best thai place in town which is down the street from my work. 

Won't have it though.. had a fairly heavy lunch and the guilt will give me indigestion.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Craving cream cheese croissant.  Will I have it? No.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Blueberry scone from Paneras.  I will have it because I picked up two on the way home today.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Now that deb has mentioned Panera's I'm craving a chocolate croissant from there. Will I have it? Not until the next time I go into town.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm craving pancakes... but I can't eat them because I have celiac disease and can't eat gluten.  (And gluten-free pancakes taste like your foot's asleep.  LOL)

Vicki


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Vicki, I'm sorry.  Your post made me laugh, but I'm really sorry you can't have gluten.
deb


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I am craving some Rita's orange waterice.  Will I get it?  No, I changed into my PJ's when I came home from work and I am too lazy to change again!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

drenee said:


> Vicki, I'm sorry. Your post made me laugh, but I'm really sorry you can't have gluten.
> deb


Thanks Deb!  I'm used to it now. When I was first diagnosed it was super hard. But I do feel a whole lot better now!

Vicki


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Chocolate - so I made chocolate cupcakes with chocolate icing.  Then I texted DD, and she came home from school for lunch with a bunch of friends.  What did she text me before she came home - hide the cupcakes!  They would have been all gone!  I don't know if that's good.... or bad.....


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

The past two days I have been craving chocolate, ice cream sundaes, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate cream filled cakes, chocolate milk, chocolate ice cream, chocolate syrup straight from the container in to my mouth, chocolate covered chocolate and just a little bit of chocolate.

Will I have them?  Eventually.  

Right now, though, I'm doing the no carb thing because I gained 20 pounds last year in my current job and that is just out of control.  BUT!  By my birthday in August, I will have all the above listed as well as some chocolate.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Chocolate - so I made chocolate cupcakes with chocolate icing. Then I texted DD, and she came home from school for lunch with a bunch of friends. What did she text me before she came home - hide the cupcakes! They would have been all gone! I don't know if that's good.... or bad.....


LOL! What a considerate daughter you have. And she knows her friends well.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Stuffed Artichoke...will I? No...too much work to make.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm craving tortilla chips (particularly Tostitas Lime) and cookies that I do not have.  I'm going to go fix a cup of ice cream.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

My mother use to make these baked chili dogs, I have been craving theme bad.  She would put all the ingredients together, wrap it in tin foil and bake it.  Yummy.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Another hour's sleep.

No, I'll put on some tea instead.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm craving:  Ham Eggs & Homefries
I will have a slice of toast instead.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Oreos and Milk.
Will I have it?  Well, it's 2:08 am...so maybe just one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ice cream and I will have it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Yesterday it was an *Asian wild rice and cabbage salad* and yes, I did make it.

Today it's *creme carmel*. I just took it out of the water bath and am waiting for it to cool.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Pizza!! Pizza!! And it's on the way.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm craving a salad...didn't have the fixings so I'm eating nothing and hoping the gnawing will go away.  I had a ring-ding earlier and the guilt is killing me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Butter Rum muffins... I'll get some at the Amish Market tomorrow if they have any.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Pizza!! Pizza!! And it's on the way.


I'll bring the beer...can I come over?...lol. Sounds delicious.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hot buttered popcorn with garlic salt!  However, I will have to wait for the weekend.  I purchased a new Whirly Pop hand crank popper to replace the one that broke.  I can't wait to "break it in".


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<sniff> No butter rum muffins at the market. I had to settle for a soft pretzel with honey mustard.

Maybe next week.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm craving Nachos, but not likely to indulge.  Too busy.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Craving for TACO BELL.  We don't have one close to us :-(  
But DD to the rescue:  she is heading to our house to work on wedding invitations for her wedding and she is being her dear ole Mom and Dad Taco Bell    Don't I have one of the greatest kids on earth


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ice cream, which I will have in a few minutes.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Fresh off the vine, perfectly ripe cherry tomatoes!  YUM!  I am headed out to pick a big bowl full now.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

NOTHING:  I have eaten nothing but a small salad and a thin piece of a spinach calzone since Saturday.  My stomach is on the fritz...nerves.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

sjc said:


> NOTHING: I have eaten nothing but a small salad and a thin piece of a spinach calzone since Saturday. My stomach is on the fritz...nerves.


Oh, I'm so sorry your stomach is on the fritz. I have stomach issues... so I know how horrible that can be. I hope things get better for you soon.

Vicki


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Right now I'm craving (and making) noodles in Sichuan sauce.  (A really good Sichuan hong you sauce is hard to make, but luckily, our local restaurant drenches their spicy dumpings in it, so I can freeze the left over to put over noodles myself!)

I'm topping it off with fried up side pork and onions, and a sliced hard-boiled egg.  Yummy and filling.  (I haven't had this for months because it has been just too hot to boil an egg or noodles!)

Camille


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Spicy butter chicken and garlic nann from my favorite indian curry place.

yes I just drove i rush hour traffic to get it


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

After a trip to the apple orchard this weekend, I'm craving all things *APPLE*!!! We love the warm and crispy apple cider donuts and cool apple cider. We came home with Jonamac and Honeycrisp apples. YUM!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

A powdered sugar donut.

I haven't actually had one of those in...  hmmmm....  about 30 years.  I'm blaming Brendan for this one.  

And no, I'm not going to have one.  It's past midnight, and I can't very well wake up DD for a donut run.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

After posting in the cupcake thread yesterday I wanted a cupcake all day. But now after posting in the burger thread I want a burger and an order of deep fried pickles  Still kinda early here for that tho.


----------



## contyler (Jul 30, 2010)

I would always go for french fries, burgers, chocolates, and chips only for snacks. I don't want them for meals.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> A powdered sugar donut.
> 
> I haven't actually had one of those in... hmmmm.... about 30 years. I'm blaming Brendan for this one.
> 
> And no, I'm not going to have one. It's past midnight, and I can't very well wake up DD for a donut run.


What? Why me? Because of the cupcake thing? I am so ashamed... I am craving an Ihop cappucino mocha with extra whipped cream, a Belgian waffle and bacon. Will I have it? No, there are no Ihops in this neck of the woods. I'll have juice and coffee and a nap!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am actually craving something for the first time in a few weeks:  (I've lost 14 pounds) 
BUT...
I could go for either a coffee or caramel candy nip...you know the candy that has been around forever? (My late Grandmother always had them in her candy dish.)

Will not have:  Because I am in my pj's and will be considered certifiably nuts if I climb out of bed get dressed and drive to the store for a piece of candy.  If it were for ice cream...maybe.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> I am actually craving something for the first time in a few weeks: (I've lost 14 pounds)
> BUT...
> I could go for either a coffee or caramel candy nip...you know the candy that has been around forever? (My late Grandmother always had them in her candy dish.)
> 
> Will not have: Because I am in my pj's and will be considered certifiably nuts if I climb out of bed get dressed and drive to the store for a piece of candy. If it were for ice cream...maybe.


I'll get you some on the way back from getting ice cream.  I remember those. My grandmother always had those little pastel dinner mints in her candy dish. I'm craving some chocolate marshmallow Mellorine which doesn't even exist anymore. My mom used to get it at the Big Star store. Ha! It was kind of like fake ice cream.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'll get you some on the way back from getting ice cream.  I remember those. My grandmother always had those little pastel dinner mints in her candy dish. I'm craving some chocolate marshmallow Mellorine which doesn't even exist anymore. My mom used to get it at the Big Star store. Ha! It was kind of like fake ice cream.


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hygeia-Vanilla-Flavored-Mellorine-12-gal/12443985


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm always craving icy cold raw salmon, saketoro if I can get it. Offer me a plate of salmon sashimi, box of chocolate... no contest, I'll take the salmon, please, any day, any time of day. Or a spicy salmon hand roll would be nice, too. I call them salmon ice-cream cones.

Will I get it? No. Not unless I sell a lot more books and get a lot more freelance jobs.   Until then it's Top Ramen and tube steak.

Sigh... why did I have to answer this thread right before bedtime?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

A school break and a scoop of chocolate mouse royale from baskin Robbins


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had breakfast at home, but I'm craving something -- either a bagel or a muffin -- trying to resist going out to buy it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'll get you some on the way back from getting ice cream.  I remember those. My grandmother always had those little pastel dinner mints in her candy dish. I'm craving some chocolate marshmallow Mellorine which doesn't even exist anymore. My mom used to get it at the Big Star store. Ha! It was kind of like fake ice cream.


Gee....thanks. Tonight you have me thinking (not quite craving but thinking) pistachio ice cream. So I just ate some sunflower seeds instead.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> Gee....thanks. Tonight you have me thinking (not quite craving but thinking) pistachio ice cream. So I just ate some sunflower seeds instead.


SJC, Our community just got a new grocery and it is fantastic! They have HUGE pistachio muffins! I wanted to buy one really bad... trouble is they came in a container of six only... I WOULDA been as big as the house if I ate all of them! 

Craving a Snickers bar... going into kitchen to get one! Snack size!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> SJC, Our community just got a new grocery and it is fantastic! They have HUGE pistachio muffins! I wanted to buy one really bad... trouble is they came in a container of six only... I WOULDA been as big as the house if I ate all of them!
> 
> Craving a Snickers bar... going into kitchen to get one! Snack size!


I would have gotten the six and wrapped the other five real well and stuck them in the freezer for the next "craving"...though, I LOVE snickers!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> I would have gotten the six and wrapped the other five real well and stuck them in the freezer for the next "craving"...though, I LOVE snickers!!


Hmmmm... the store is only a mile and a half away.... 
It's the first grocery in our community... we used to have to drive 6 miles to the nearest grocery!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Craving M & M's and milk.  Yep.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Chocolate shake! I just had one, and want another.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm craving chicken soup from the Mexican restaurant here. 

I'm fighting off a cold    I had body aches and chills last night but now I just feel slightly bad.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Stouffers spinach souffle.  Yes, I made a trip to the store just to get it and yes, I just ate the entire thing all by myself.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> Stouffers spinach souffle. Yes, I made a trip to the store just to get it and yes, I just ate the entire thing all by myself.


A friend told me about a neat recipe idea with that a few years ago. It sounded weird to me but I tried it, and it really was tasty. Pillsbury pizza crust (the refrigerated kind in the cylinder), baked plain for 7-8 minutes, then baked a few more minutes with Stouffer's spinach souffle spread over the top. (No cheese or tomato sauce is involved, and no other ingredients or spices.)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> A friend told me about a neat recipe idea with that a few years ago. It sounded weird to me but I tried it, and it really was tasty. Pillsbury pizza crust (the refrigerated kind in the cylinder), baked plain for 7-8 minutes, then baked a few more minutes with Stouffer's spinach souffle spread over the top. (No cheese or tomato sauce is involved, and no other ingredients or spices.)


Susan that sounds really good. I will pick up another souffle and the pizza crust next time I am at the store to give it a try.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Starbucks Cinnamon Dolce latte, venti.  Since I have a bottle of the syrup, some delicious Lavazza espresso and a Breville espresso machine, I will save money and make my own!  YUM!


----------

